# MIRAFLORES, SAN ISIDRO Y LO DEMAS*** POR FAYO



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Bonitas fotos, pero no acertaste con "el mejor perfil" Lima tiene perfiles mucho mejores kay:.


----------



## otelot (Jun 25, 2009)

fayo said:


> un futuro perfil.....no se si deseado, pero es impresionante de la 5º ciudad del brasil (recife)
> 
> 
> ...


Dios libre a Lima de un perfil como ese ...¿Más edificios con medianeras al descubierto?, ¿edificios con una sola fachada?.

No hno:hno:


----------

